# DVD mit UDF-Dateisystem

## Vortex375

Hallo,

ich habe mit k3b eine DVD mit UDF-Dateisystem gebrannt. Wenn ich sie jetzt aber einlege und mounte, behauptet er ich habe keine Berechtigung, wenn ich in das entsprechende Verzeichnis (/media/dvd) wechseln will. Nur als root kann ich auf den Inhalt der DVD zugreifen.

Ich verwende den Automounter von KDE, habe allerdings auch schon versucht die DVD von Hand zu mounten, was aber auch nicht funktioniert.

Wie greife ich als normaler Benutzer auf meine UDF-DVD zu?

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal mit den mount Optionen gid= und uid= herumgespielt? Damit sollte man das hinbekommen.

----------

## Vortex375

Von der pmount man-page

 *Quote:*   

> -u umask, --umask umask
> 
>               Use specified umask instead of the default one. For UDF, the
> 
>               default is '000', for VFAT and NTFS the default is '077'.

 

Geil, warum ist die default denn "000"? Wie kann ich das jetzt umstellen, dass er per default mit gescheiten Berechtigungen mountet? Ich will das ja komfortabel über KDE mounten können.

EDIT: Oh, ich merke gerade, dass die "-u" Option überhaupt nichts nützt.

An der Konsole gemacht:

```
$ pmount -u 022 /media/dvd
```

aber ich kann trotzdem nicht in das Verzeichnis /media/dvd wechseln:

```

$ cd /media/dvd

bash: cd: /media/dvd: Permission denied

$ ls -l /media/

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1 2006-12-31 17:53 cdrom

d--------- 2 root root 3188 2008-04-10 16:03 dvd

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1 2007-02-01 16:43 floppy

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    8 2007-04-12 22:48 hdc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    8 2007-03-25 00:49 hdd

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    8 2007-04-28 23:39 sdb

```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sicus

gibts dafür inzwischen eine lösung? ich habe gerade das selbe problem.

habe sogar schon versucht pmount von hand zu patchen, hab in den sourcen die default einstellung von 000 auf 444 (r--r--r--) geändert. hat jedoch keine auswirkungen gehabt  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

vll mal mit mount -t udf /dev/<dvd> /media/dvd -o gid=100,uid=<gruppenid> versuchen. wie Think4usr sagte.

----------

## sicus

@max steel:

nein, das funktioniert leider auch nicht

ich habe dennoch eine lösung gefunden. die dvd darf nicht mit dem fs typ udf gemountet werden sondern mit iso9660 mit rockridge extension. der entsprechende fstab eintrag sieht dazu wie folgt aus:

```

/dev/hdc             /mnt/dvd      iso9660         rr,users,noauto,ro      0 0

```

das rr bei den options ist ausschlaggebend, damit wird rockridge verwendet und der mountpoint hat wieder zugriffsrechte.

----------

